# Calling all Queen fans



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Sucks to be you!
Wow, It's been real quiet about your queens lately oke: 
Brat farve needs to go away! uke:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Careful speckline.......Ken will want you axed from the forum. It's okay for him to give Puker fans crap, but no one is allowed to give him crap about the queens. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Enjoy it Packer backers, you deserve it this year. :wink:

Vikes will be back, not sure how long it will take to rebuild this team though. They have major personnel issues to deal with including the coaching staff! :eyeroll:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

It is going to take an eternity to rebuild this team. They have Percy and Peterson to build around on offense and greenway and Henderson on Defense but that is it. They are lousy on both lines and the secondary is brutal, to understate.

No way this loss is on the coaches. You get your a$$ handed to you like this at home it is on the player's character and genitalia. The Vikings have none. I don't know if any coach can help this team, they are as dysfunctional as a group of inmates, it is like Smoot is on the team.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

speckline said:


> Sucks to be you!
> Wow, It's been real quiet about your queens lately oke:
> Brat farve needs to go away! uke:


Yeah,but at least we didn't run and hide in the closet for 2 weeks like you did after your Pukers got bombed by Arizona last year. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Recurvenator said:


> Careful speckline.......Ken will want you axed from the forum. It's okay for him to give Puker fans crap, but no one is allowed to give him crap about the queens. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


Who said anything about getting you axed from here.Find me a post where you were told you would be axed from here.Once again and again and again and again and again and again and again....unless we know who your team is....we just won't pay attention to anything you put up here. uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------

